#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Did you know

## Manoj

*I Think It's Interesting*

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Awesome post Manoj!

Moved to the General Knowledge Section!

Cheers!!

----------


## sciengprof

Superb post Manoj .From where  did you find these stats!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

awesome post!!! this will rock the general knowledge of reader!!
nice way to show boring stats!!!

----------

